# Can you use modern materials in older guns ?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Can you use modern power belt bullets and powder pellets in an old muzzleloader?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bullets wont matter. Pellets are ok although ignition might be harder in some models depending on the flame channel path. Make sure you never exceed the maximum powder charge the mfg sets (for most older guns thats 120grns powder but consult your manual).


-DallanC


----------



## chobbs (Apr 30, 2012)

If the gun is sidelock with a 1 in 66" twist it may not stabilize the powerbelts the pwerbelts work better in guns with a1 in 48" twist or faster. Pellets sometimes do not ignite reliably with a sidelock as pellets are designed to be ignited from the rear.


----------

